# 38 gallon tank needs plants



## MikeG (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi all i have a 38 gallon long tank with one 3 inch denticulata in it. i wanted to add some plants but i do not have a light fixture on my tank, however my tank is near a window and recieves a pretty decent amound of sunlight every day, is this sufficient? if so what plants could i keep with only natural sunlight? also i do not want any plants that will spread and completly take over my tank. i want 2 different types of plants something that stays small and bushy (roughly 6-8 inches tall), and something medium (roughly 12-18 inches tall) i would prefer one of them be broad leafed and the other not it does not matter which. please help me! hehe oh also i have gravel as a substrate not sand if that mattes. thanks a bunch.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

MikeG said:


> Hi all i have a 38 gallon long tank with one 3 inch denticulata in it. i wanted to add some plants but i do not have a light fixture on my tank, however my tank is near a window and recieves a pretty decent amound of sunlight every day, is this sufficient? if so what plants could i keep with only natural sunlight? also i do not want any plants that will spread and completly take over my tank. i want 2 different types of plants something that stays small and bushy (roughly 6-8 inches tall), and something medium (roughly 12-18 inches tall) i would prefer one of them be broad leafed and the other not it does not matter which. please help me! hehe oh also i have gravel as a substrate not sand if that mattes. thanks a bunch.


I saw a pic of your tank in the other post and i didnt really notice any algae so based on the fact that aglae would grow under sufficiant light i will have to say that it is not enough light. I would recomend spending 100$ to buy a decent florecent or even PC light so you will be able to grow somethings. Something like a 55 watt florecent will allow you to grow thigns liek cryps, java ferns and java moss but your options are limited since its just under 1.5 wpg. It will be able to make a nice setup ,but it wont be able to keep some medium and no plants with high light requirements.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

If your going with natural light, the only thing you are going to grow is algae. Green algae to be exact.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I hate to do this, but read this to get a better understanding on how planted tanks work
Then we can help you better

Sunlight is a bad idea with planted tanks almost always


----------



## MikeG (Nov 20, 2004)

why is sunlight a bid idea though?? dont the plants grow naturally in sunlight?? i dont get it, i read the link u told me to and i am further confused. Wont a low light plant do good if i have a high amount of sunlight shining on the tank? how about even an algea ball??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

MikeG said:


> why is sunlight a bid idea though?? dont the plants grow naturally in sunlight?? i dont get it, i read the link u told me to and i am further confused. Wont a low light plant do good if i have a high amount of sunlight shining on the tank? how about even an algea ball??


Sunlight will not be bright enough for plants and if it is algea will be growing like crazy. The wild is different from an aquarium what works for it wont work for you.
Im sure dippy eggs can explain further and in detail


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

MikeG said:


> why is sunlight a bid idea though?? dont the plants grow naturally in sunlight?? i dont get it, i read the link u told me to and i am further confused. Wont a low light plant do good if i have a high amount of sunlight shining on the tank? how about even an algea ball??


I will try to explain all that I know about it.

Yes, plants grow naturally in sunlight. I hope you forget about the sunlight thing, and read the link I posted for you without thinking of sunlight in the equasion. It wasn't written for folks desiring to use sunlight. It probably can be done, but I'm not the expert on that. I have heard LOTS of sunlight disaster stories though, for real.

There needs to be a balance in a planted aquarium between light, nutrients, and CO2. If one is too high and the other 2 are perfect, the result is algea. (and all the other ways to look at it)

It is pretty hard to determine how much light you have using sunlight. Also remember that aquatic plants in the wild are in a natural body of water as well. You will have a little tank. 
You want to try and mimic a natural eco system to get your plants to grow well.
a little tank is very different from a pond, lake, or river, so you have to try and find what will work in your situation.

All that being said, give it a shot, you might school us. If you do, please post a step by step journal!
I would advise you to read up on the Diana Walstad natural planted aquarium first.
But don't take my word for it


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

The way I see it, is that in my aquarium, I want the water to be as clear as possible. In a natural body of water, clear water doesnt matter. Ponds, lakes and other bodies of water are not going to be crystal clear. If you want a pond or lake like tank, then sun should work for you.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

great point


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

yea u will have a pond like tank, but whatever suits ya. If not go to home depot,walmart,lowes and for less than 20 bucks u can get a shop light and some bulbs and some L.L.PLANTS...

I had java moss in a little tank in the window with a betta and it did fine. But thats just small and easy to care for if it gets alage.


----------



## MikeG (Nov 20, 2004)

thanks for all tips, im gonna give it a shot and see what happnes, i dont want a pond like tank so if it doesnt go the way i want it i will save up and eventually buy a light fixture. also i am considering buying a silver dollar, will they eat the plants?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

some say they nibble on very fine leafed plants, but do no harm.. they are fine


----------

